# Delta model 22-560 parts



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

My delta planer 12-1/2" model 22-560 infeed and outfeed rollers need to be replaced, the rubber on them is totally shot. Here is my problem, i can find the infeed roller but everywhere i have checked keeps telling me the outfeed roller is obsolete and that they are not available. Any help would be appreciated. FYI the planer runs great, except for thr the feed rollers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Merry Christmas Gary*

Hey guy, have a good holiday. :thumbsup: Have you checked on the Bay? One iof these may fit or with some machining could be made to fit.... Idonno?
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=planer+rollers&_sacat=0&_odkw=foley+belsaw+planer&_osacat=0


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm with you Bill, they could possibly be made to fit. That being said the price on the original infeed roller was around 35 to 40 bucks i think, no i know possibly a new planer would probably make more sense do to the age of my planer and evidently parts availability, i did notice some of the other parts also were not available for this model. This small item sure is setting me back, i was in the process of planing stock for three jewelry boxes for the granddaughters. Thanks for your quick reply ole buddy. You have a great holiday also Bill, BTW did you recieve the gift i sent you? :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah*

I forgot to say thanks. I'm still trying to figure out how you got that planer into "if it fits, it ships" box.... :blink:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

garryswf said:


> My delta planer 12-1/2" model 22-560 infeed and outfeed rollers need to be replaced, the rubber on them is totally shot. Here is my problem, i can find the infeed roller but everywhere i have checked keeps telling me the outfeed roller is obsolete and that they are not available. Any help would be appreciated. FYI the planer runs great, except for thr the feed rollers.


 Ain't it nice how Delta builds equipment and then discontinues the parts after a few years. I have that same model planer and will need rollers soon myself. There are places around that will restore your rollers. After a brief search a place like this one can do it. http://www.terrysrubberrollers.com/ That planer was the last straw for me. I don't buy Delta anymore.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Well beings the planer doesn't work now i have an option i am going to check, i am going to disassemble the planer to remove the feed rollers and see for myself. If these rollers are completely different or interchangeable. If the end result tells me you can't interchange these rollers then i will be buying a new planer, if you can interchange these feed rollers I'll buy two infeed rollers. So fellas be prepared to give me advice on planers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*roller maintenace tips?*

Preventative maintenance tips?
Along these line does anyone have any tips to restore the effectiveness of rubber rollers in planers?
Possibly a spray on chemical (WD 40or other), mild adhesive, soap and water, silicone (God forbid), belt dressing goop, Rubber handle coating dip, the Liquid Rubber on TV, ....etc?
I have used sandpaper to refresh the surface on some rubber wheels like the bandsaw, but I wouldn't want to be removing much material from a feed roller. Maybe these folks have some ideas? http://www.terrysrubberrollers.com/ My old Foley Belsaw planer has rubber feed rollers which could use some cleaning and maintenance. Drum sanders like the 12" Baby Grizzly, have pressure rollers, not driven feeders, that get a build up of dust. It would be nice to know what NOT to use to clean them which may dry out the rubber prematurely also.
Any tips?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Preventative maintenance tips?
> Along these line does anyone have any tips to restore the effectiveness of rubber rollers in planers?
> Possibly a spray on chemical (WD 40or other), mild adhesive, soap and water, silicone (God forbid), belt dressing goop, Rubber handle coating dip, the Liquid Rubber on TV, ....etc?
> I have used sandpaper to refresh the surface on some rubber wheels like the bandsaw, but I wouldn't want to be removing much material from a feed roller. Maybe these folks have some ideas? http://www.terrysrubberrollers.com/ My old Foley Belsaw planer has rubber feed rollers which could use some cleaning and maintenance. Drum sanders like the 12" Baby Grizzly, have pressure rollers, not driven feeders, that get a build up of dust. It would be nice to know what NOT to use to clean them which may dry out the rubber prematurely also.
> Any tips?


I don't think there is anything you can do for the planer rollers except try to keep the boards moving when they try to hang. From what I understand silicone is the prefered preservative for rubber so I guess there is really nothing for a planer. Aside from contamination the wood it would make the rollers slip which would do more damage than doing nothing.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Been very busy at work so I haven't had much time for the shop, i have made a decision on what to do about my planer. I will be purchasing the Delta model 734. I have read alot of reviews on planers and also my woodworking buddy was kind enough to loan me his 734 and I have had good results from it. Now for the Delta planer, I am still going to check both feed rollers to see if they are interchangeable and if they are then I will repair it. I'm kind of thinking that if can be repaired then I would have a planer to plane rough wood and one to finish plane also. Also blades are cheaper for the Delta which would be used for the rough planing. Have a good day everyone


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

garryswf said:


> ........I will be purchasing the Delta model 734......


*DELTA* 734? i always thought the 734 we all refer to was sold under the* DEWALT* label. or am i missing something?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

You are correct sir, a DEWALT 734 is what i ment. Good lord i need to take my meds.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

garryswf said:


> You are correct sir, a DEWALT 734 is what i ment. Good lord i need to take my meds.


That was close. I was about to scold you for going Delta again.:laughing:


----------



## Rrose (Feb 11, 2014)

I too am in need of replacing the infeed and outfeed rollers on my *Delta* 22-560 *planer*. I like the *planer* and do not want to replace it. I have found a specialty Rubber Business that will completely refurbish the rollers. However setup is most of the cost. I have been emailing with the owner and he is very cooperative. The cost drops to $65 each with 4 rollers or $75 each with 3 rollers. If others are interested, I believe they will work with two or three of us. It is still more than the price of a new one from *Delta*, but they don't sell the outfeed roller anymore. If I can get support, I will send him both rollers rather than replace the part.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't buy anything Delta until they get their parts department straighten out. I look online at Delta parts to get a set screw size. It did not list the size but said it was not available on the Delta site. I got a 1/4" X 20 set screw at Lowes. Come on a Delta!
Tom


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

TomC said:


> I won't buy anything Delta until they get their parts department straighten out. I look online at Delta parts to get a set screw size. It did not list the size but said it was not available on the Delta site. I got a 1/4" X 20 set screw at Lowes. Come on a Delta!
> Tom


I believe the problem with Delta is they think it's too costly for them to offer the support of providing replacement parts. The parts problem has gone on too long now for it to be a warehouse problem. With the low quality of equipment I've bought from Delta in recent years in conjunction with the parts problem I no longer buy anything Delta and probably never will again.


----------



## ochieng (Feb 12, 2014)

*parts*



garryswf said:


> My delta planer 12-1/2" model 22-560 infeed and outfeed rollers need to be replaced, the rubber on them is totally shot. Here is my problem, i can find the infeed roller but everywhere i have checked keeps telling me the outfeed roller is obsolete and that they are not available. Any help would be appreciated. FYI the planer runs great, except for thr the feed rollers.


maybe this site will help
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-22560-type-planer-parts-c-3275_3571_3579.html


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe the problem with Delta is they think it's too costly for them to offer the support of providing replacement parts. The parts problem has gone on too long now for it to be a warehouse problem. With the low quality of equipment I've bought from Delta in recent years in conjunction with the parts problem I no longer buy anything Delta and probably never will again.


The real problem is that almost all tool companies are being bought by holding companies that are interested in the short term bottom line, as opposed to long term profitability. And, regardless of how long they have been in business building, and servicing, quality tools, they can be bought by a different holding company and everything changes.

That happened to Delta, it can happen to any of them. In another year we'll know what happens to Porter Cable under the same company as Dewalt/Black & Decker.

It is all a crap shoot as to which tool to buy based on reputation. Because ownership and management can change in an instant.


----------



## Rrose (Feb 11, 2014)

the crap shoot is why I am seeing if anyone wants to resurface their Delta roller. I have read the reviews on the $600 planers and am not interested in spending that on a planer that may or may not snipe boards when I have a planer that has worked great for a lot of years and has not sniped or had a problem until the rollers finally got too worn.


----------



## RC0244 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Delta 22-560 infeed roller*

Hi Garry!
I had the same problem.
Found a distributor, *acetoolrepair.com* and ordered the roller on Jan 26, 2014.
They claim orders shipped in 10-14 working days.
Finally received the part on Mar 11, or 31 working days after order placed, including snail mail service.
Not too bad, considering the distributor did not have the part in inventory at first.
Now I need to find out how to replace the roller...
I gladly accept any suggestions or instructions.
Bob


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey Bob I glad you're having some luck with your planer. I have give up on mine, I still use it but it sounds like crap, I think the bearing are bad and I know the Infeed roller is shot. I plan on getting the dewalt 735, I have heard alot of good things about it so I figured I would treat myself to something better than what I have now. Good luck with yours.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

OMT when I get the 735 I am seriously considering beating the snot out of my delta planer with a sledge hammer and shipping it to Delta just to let them know how happy I am with it. LOL OK maybe just sending them a picture of it demolished would be sufficient.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

garryswf said:


> OMT when I get the 735 I am seriously considering beating the snot out of my delta planer with a sledge hammer and shipping it to Delta just to let them know how happy I am with it. LOL OK maybe just sending them a picture of it demolished would be sufficient.


I wish I had thought about that when I had a Delta grinder quit after two weeks.


----------

